
Need a trusted cert quickly? A convenient script to obtain Let's Encrypt certs - tfeistmantl
https://gist.github.com/tobiasfeistmantl/5394292c560bdd17267bd38c35ae21ac
======
yuvadam
How is this easier to use than e.g. acme.sh?

~~~
tfeistmantl
I haven't ever said that there aren't other easy-to-use tools also. I needed a
small, convenient tool to obtain certificates which removes the effort of DNS
check, ... And I want to share this with you.

